# Hackers circulate thousands of FTP credentials - big websites hit



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hackers are circulating credentials for thousands of FTP sites and appear to have compromised file transfer servers at The New York Times and other organizations, according to a security expert.

The hackers obtained credentials for more than 7,000 FTP sites and have been circulating the list in underground forums, said Alex Holden, chief information security officer for Hold Security, a Wisconsin-based company that monitors cyberattacks.

In some cases, hackers used the credentials to access FTP servers and upload malicious files, including scripts in the PHP programming language. In other instances, they placed files on FTP servers that incorporate malicious links directing people to websites advertising work-at-home schemes and other scams.

An FTP server run by The New York Times was among those affected, and hackers uploaded several files to the server, Holden said. 

Read the details.

A good time to tell everyone that they should not trust any website.

Still can't understand that they released the whole list.


----------



## nunim (Feb 15, 2014)

Who's still using FTP?  Aside from shared hosting providers.

On the cPanel VPS's that I manage I see almost as many attacks on FTP as SSH, if you don't use CSF/Fail2Ban/similar you really should start if you're running an FTPd.  FTP can be easier to crack as in the case of cPanel servers, as you can derive the username, and it's typically not as heavily monitored as say SSH.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 15, 2014)

nunim said:


> Who's still using FTP?  Aside from shared hosting providers.


The warez scene, and/or anyone who wants to give people upload/download access to a server to virtual users


----------



## blergh (Feb 16, 2014)

Nunim doesn't have a clue.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 16, 2014)

another reason to use vpn


----------

